
How to filter fake engineeers - R_Block
Reading HN’s “Why every company is terrible at firing ineffective engineers”. I had a powerful realisation. Why is it not possible to filter those almost fired engineers? Many engineers bounce around every 6-12 months, bad and the good. Due to the fact that it’s exceptionally hard to hire an engineer, good and the bad. This activity continues.<p>A talented coder but bad employee will look good in interviews. The current interview measures; coding tests, technical&#x2F;scenario questioning, test ability over an hour rather than a year. Once you get to know of people’s reputations, you see baffling things. You’ll consistently see engineers with bad reputations getting jobs at good companies. The inevitable end result - a short tenure and a new job in 6 months. But when you look at our measures for interviewing, it’s not that hard to see how they could have impressed.<p>It’s frustrating for recruiters. It must be even more so for good engineers that do care about their reputations, that lose out. When that talented developer your old company was on the verge of firing for 9 months is hired over you. A group of people know you’ll add more value over 2 years but you can’t get this across in the interview.<p>A successful Angel Investor once justified an investment to me by saying “I have the best measure of success for that team. Having worked alongside them full-time for 6 months.”<p>His best long term performance metric - a reference. So why aren’t references, working to filter the the bad engineers? The answer is simple they aren’t being done, the few that are conducted are ineffective. The answer to the problem is... Start doing referencing again and start doing it better! Don’t kid yourself, a date check after you’ve offered a candidate is no use to anyone.<p>Engineers that do care about their reputations or companies that want a long-term success metric - sign up for early access to this free tool &gt;&gt; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;rblock.co&#x2F; &lt;&lt;
======
PaulHoule
How about fake employers?

